# Showdown Digital Fish Finder



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Has anyone used or heard anything about the Showdown digital fish finder? I need to get a finder and this one looks very tempting.










Thanks Matt


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Just get a vex!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the concerns I would have with that unit would be
does the lcd display slow down when its cold?
does it have a fast enough display "ping" speed?
how easy is it to see in the sunlight? 
Battery life?

with that unit you dont have the split zoom you get on nicer vexilars. which is a major plus in water over 15 ft or so.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

says it has a 48 hr cont. use battery and a heated ice mode to warm the lcd


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

when the heated mode is on I wonder how much faster that kills the battery.

Im not knocking the thing I just don't know about it. Im sure its way better than nothing at all!


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats fine. I'm just trying to get some kind of education on it myself. I would like to get feed back from some one that has or has used it. All I have to go by is the Aqua Vu manufactures specs and desription and we all know how those can be.

Thanks Matt

P.S. it costs $229.00 as opposed to $319.00 for an FL-8, though if it sucks its worth buying the FL-8.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

do a search on michigan-sportsman.com there are several threads about it.
it used to be called a VPG "vertical pixel graph" It has since been improved to avoid interference. Its also nice and queit compared to vexes and marcums. People seem to like it fairly well. the down side being the lack of color, which helps you easily determine how close a fish is to the center of the cone. looks like this one just has dark to light contrast. I guess some marcum models are very close in price range and are considered better by some.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> Just get a vex!


That's what I was thinking. I love my vexilar!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd have to say what you'll be looking at on your screen will not be actual time as you do with the Vexilar.I would stay away form any pixel fishfinder for ice fishing.I'd stay with what's already proven to be the best......Mark


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

compare it to a vex FL-8SE with a 19 deg. ducer. thats what i use and i am totally satisfied with it. i paid 299 for it new. maybe you can find a used one. thats now the "old" model. (the 12 is the newer version). look around and see if you can find a deal.

ive never used one but i dont like the lack of color. also there ads seem purposely misleading. "no confusing circles!" is meant for someone who has never seen a flasher in use, becasue it isnt confusing at all. 

dont sell yourself short. another $70 for an 8SE is worth it.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hfan you are right on on their commercials. when I saw that I got sick. they are trying to "spin" it so it seems so advanced. and that round flashers are now obsolete.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah im suprised NV would do that. there cameras are so nice..... they should just come out and say look this is what it is, this is what it does. maybe if it went for around $150 i could see it filling a niche. taking a shot at vexilar and marcum flashers like that is like ridiculous because all these companies complement each other. cameras/flashers/shanties, etc.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

If you want to go the lcd route. Buy a cheap eagle or bird. Mount the tranducer on a 1" PVC pipe wrapped with pipe insulation (so it will float). Mount the unit on a plywood box. Buy a small 12v battery (the same one's all the portable units use). Turn the fish ID off, turn the chart speed all the way up, and adjust the sensetivity to detect your bait. You'll probably have the same unit for $100 less. It may not be as fast as a Vex. But it gives all the important info. Bottom, bait depth, fish depth. Good Luck


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

If your serious about finding fish on the ice, then there is no comparison to a Vexilar. 

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Check the Vexilar webiste. They sell many factory reconditioned units at very fair prices. They are currently out of FL8's, but it looks like they have FL12's:

http://www.vexilar.com/pages/products/products_outlet.html

If/when you can get them, they sell the basic FL8 for $229...


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the thoughts and insight on this, I think I have leaned toward getting this one.









The FL-18 Ultra Pack

Thanks Matt


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

good choice,but that is a picture of the FL-12 Ultra Pack. You'll be ripping lips soon...........Mark


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice choice!! You will not be sorry.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Excellent choice/////// Vex's Rule...... locators dont lie, fishermen do.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

My bad, I meant the FL-12 ultra. Good catch Mark.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

still an excellent choice.You'll never leave home without it, have fun.....Mark


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

there is one thing i dont like about the 12 compared to the 8se. the 12 doesnt have a "deep" mode, thus doesnt have a 30' mode. it goes from 20' to 40'. the 30' (deep mode, 1x) comes in handy on the 8se. on the 8se you can go 20', 30', 40'. the 12 does have a built in s cable, which i bought for my 8, but i tried it twice and never used it again. personally i would take the 8se over the 12. 

just some info to ponder now that youre starting to look into these units.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like vexilar rewrote their manuals? i havent checked it out yet

http://www.vexilar.com/pages/support/pdf/vexilar_flasher_family_manual.pdf


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if you bought the Vex or what, but last winter I got a Marcum VX-1 and it works great. They sell for $199 and last year they had a $50 rebate, not sure if they still do. My dad fishes a Vex Fl18 ultra pack ($400) and keeps saying he would rather have my Marcum for the price. We fish them side to side and there isn't much of a difference. I would call the Vex the Mercedes and the Marcum the Honda, but they both work great and for the price it's hard to beat.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

This is what I bought today after another dud day on the ice.
Me and WalleyeGuy went to Wellington Upper ( Didn't fish) ice is about 3 - 3 1/2". Then we went to Findley (ice is around 4") after a couple of hours and only one bump we packed up and went to Gander Mountain. I caught a good deal there I think. Was looking at the Vex's and noticed that they only had one FL-20 Pro Pack II left ( the demo ) wheeled and dealed and walk out of there with it for $399.00. 
Now just have to learn how to use it. 










Thank You All for your input on this Major Ice fishing decision.

Matt


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thats awesome. sounds like a very fair price. youre gonna love that thing.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i have been looking into possibly getting something with my income tax and i think im gonna get the showdown.. i really like the looks of it. i have never been around a vex but comparing the two from utube videos i think the showdown looks good for me. just wish i could see one in use!


----------

